# Web Space Offered



## magicmonkey (Jul 4, 2006)

There are 50 (or more) slots of web space going for free at the moment, each one will have:

100MB Storage
5GB monthly bandwidth
2 email address&#8217;s
1 extra FTP account
2 SQL databases
Email Aliasing		
Email Auto Responder		
Email Forwarding		
Advanced Website Statistics (Webalizer)		
SSL / SSI Support		
PHP Supported		
CGI and Perl Supported		
Unlimited Fast FTP Access		
cPanel Control Panel		
Server Monitored 24/7		
Fantastico Script Installer		
Unlimited Personal Websites

These accounts are intended for photographers to create an online presence and maintain control over their images rather than having them at the mercy of sites like Photobucket etc.. In light of that there are a few rules that should be mentioned:

The primary focus of the site should be photography (but may have other content)
No breaching of copyright.
No pornography (artistic nudes are fine but if there is a complaint you will be asked to remove the image)
I reserve the right to remove any user at my own discretion.
users must conform to my hosts AUP found here

That said, I&#8217;ll be happy to help people build there sites, upload them, maintain them etc. to the best of my ability. Although I&#8217;m certainly no genius with web design I should be able to help you get off the ground and into a place where you can learn how to move your own site onwards.

A list of sites currently hosted will be maintained here and it would be appreciated if people could put them on their links page in the spirit of friendly advertising but you don&#8217;t have to if you don&#8217;t want to.

Experienced users are also more than welcome to join up, you&#8217;ll probably be able to teach me a thing or 2 about this hosting malarkey!

If you would like a slot then please PM me.

Ben




*Sites Currently Up And Runing*

http://photography.poijoy.com  (Me)
http://davemmett.poijoy.com    (Omeletteman)
http://www.capitol.poijoy.com   (GoM)
http://duncan.poijoy.com    (DuncanP)
http://kensphotography.poijoy.com   (KenCo)
http://www.myutmostphoto.poijoy.com   (Srobb)
www.GTBphotography.com (mohain)

*edit* Full conditions and details can be found here


----------



## Chase (Jul 4, 2006)

Just wanted to thank Ben for the offer. This looks like a great, no strings attached, deal for someone looking for some free webspace!


----------



## duncanp (Jul 5, 2006)

ill be up for it, have to go to school though.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 5, 2006)

Id be up for it if it came will a free web designer and Im little unconformable with the porn restrictions.  Seriously sound like a good opportunity for photography to promote them self.


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 5, 2006)

There are plenty of packages which will design a gallery for you which you can then just upload, some of them are pretty decent and others are rubbish but they're all easy to use. If it's just the design that's holding you back then why not try one of those and get a site up and running...


----------



## duncanp (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks sooo Much Excellent and quick :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 5, 2006)

If you still have a spot available when I get a bit of free time later this year, I'd love to have some.  However, I'm certainly not ready to set up a site now, so I'll let some others have a chance.  Thanks a ton, this is an awesome offer!


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 5, 2006)

I PM'ed you with a request, thank you so much this is great.


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 7, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> If you still have a spot available when I get a bit of free time later this year, I'd love to have some.  However, I'm certainly not ready to set up a site now, so I'll let some others have a chance.  Thanks a ton, this is an awesome offer!



No worries, just let me know whe you wat some and I'll let you kow if I've got some left...

Ben


----------



## pearldesigns (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi,

I am very interested, I PM you but no response 

Katie


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 12, 2006)

Katie, Please refer to http://hosting.poijoy.com.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm interested. I sent you a PM.


----------



## inneist (Jul 26, 2006)

I would like to join. Just PMed you.


----------



## Boston® (Jul 26, 2006)

Would I be able to use my own domain with your hosting?


----------



## magicmonkey (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes you can use your own domain, I've never arraged it before but it can be done!


----------



## srobb (Aug 17, 2006)

Being a newbie to this site not sure I will qualify yet, but I would definitely be interested in the opportunity.


----------



## quad b (Oct 5, 2006)

i'm very interested but unable to open any of the above links for some reason. i'll have to try again soon.


----------



## quad b (Oct 6, 2006)

ah, it's working fine now. look's great


----------



## puckhed33 (Oct 16, 2006)

I will be interested when I get more photos ready. I still shoot film so it's hard to get good scans.


----------



## srobb (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, have not been around in awhile. I do want to say cudos to Ben for this offer. I love my new site and Ben is very helpful for those of us not really good at html and stuff. Thanks a bunch, Ben, and I have not forgot it is two pints of vodka if I ever make it over there.


----------



## magicmonkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Everyone with a site:

Sorry about the problems over the weekend, for some unknown reason my hosts didn't take enough money out of my account and then decided to suspend me without warning which I was a touch annoyed about! I've paid up the extra 50p and everyone should be up and running now, if you have any problems still then let me know.


----------



## Mohain (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I'd just like to say thanks to Ben for your very kind offer 

I've got my first draft site up on the space, lets call it version 0.7 beta  I'll re-write it all completly bespoke one day.

www.GTBphotography.com

Thanks again,

Mohain :mrgreen:


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2006)

soooo.... Still offering this amazing deal???  *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## CMan (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm interested, also. This is a great offer.


----------



## surfingfireman (Dec 20, 2006)

I already PMed you as well.  Hoping this offer is still available.


----------

